# swollen teat/mammary



## doxiemoxie (Jun 3, 2011)

I have an old nanny who has been dry over two years show some swelling on one teat and that side of her udder (what there is of it).  It is warm to the touch but there is no discharge.  This is the second day I'm aware of it. I don't want to treat with topical injected into the canal because of how long she's been dried off.  She is just a companion goat so I don't need to worry about withdraw times.  Does anyone have recommendations on antibiotic and route of treatment?  Should I be considering some other disease or a vet consult?  Thanks


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jun 3, 2011)

I would consider a vet consult, someone who is used to treating dairy and mastitis would surely now the answer.  

My first thought is load her up full of Penn G, twice a day, atleast 1cc per 15 lbs of body weight.  But that is just a guess.


----------



## julieq (Jun 3, 2011)

We haven't had to deal with mastitis, but if she were ours I'd certainly either have the vet come to visit or take her to him.


----------



## elevan (Jun 4, 2011)

julieq said:
			
		

> We haven't had to deal with mastitis, but if she were ours I'd certainly either have the vet come to visit or take her to him.


x2


----------



## Goatmasta (Jun 4, 2011)

I would guess a precocious udder.  Have you checked for milk in that side?


----------



## doxiemoxie (Jun 5, 2011)

Thank you everyone. 

Goatmaster:  I did and have checked for any milk or discharge and there is none or I would put a cannula in and treat with antibiotic that way.  I don't want to try forcing in a cannula if the teat seals itself after drying off.  

If she is developing a precocious udder when would I see lactation develop?  several days? several weeks?

I have been checking her twice a day and the udder/teat is still warm, fluctuant (no hardness) and doesn't appear to be increasing in size.  Since she's not too tender, appears in no distress and is eating well I decided to wait and watch. I will call the vet tomorrow for a visit or antibiotic to try if it  is not resolving.


----------



## Ariel301 (Jun 5, 2011)

20kidsonhill said:
			
		

> I would consider a vet consult, someone who is used to treating dairy and mastitis would surely now the answer.
> 
> My first thought is load her up full of Penn G, twice a day, atleast 1cc per 15 lbs of body weight.  But that is just a guess.


I thought that injecting antibiotics didn't work for mastitis, and you had to use the stuff that you infuse into the teat. Or am I wrong?


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jun 5, 2011)

Ariel301 said:
			
		

> 20kidsonhill said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was thinking more of an infection or puss kind of thing.  That is why I said just a guess, I haven't ever had to treat for mastitis, but if I ever do, my father n'law was none for being the best vet ever known for treating dairy cattle for mastitis in our area.  

I meant to ask him about it, and forgot,  I just saw him this morning.


----------



## dbunni (Jun 5, 2011)

how prone are goats to the mammory cancers?  First thing the vet tech in me thought of ... have seen it in dogs that are past bearing years.


----------



## doxiemoxie (Jun 5, 2011)

Dbun- 

a mammary tumor was one of my concerns too, and still is.  But given the increased warmth I think infection is still the primary problem.   It's still subacute as nanny is still acting fine, eating well.

I will be getting a tomcat catheter to do a "dry cow" teat infusion tomorrow morning.  My goat is going to be VERY grumpy.

20 kids, if you think to ask your father-n-law I would be ever so appreciative.  This is so different for me since she's old and dried off.  I've treated mastitis is cows plenty but they were producing dairy cows and very easy to cannulate.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jun 7, 2011)

Talked to my father n' law, He doesn't have good news for you.  

If you feel it is in the mammary gland and not localized like a tumor may be, you probably do have mastitis, He said you have to try milk it out, He said hold her down and try really hard to get it to come down into the teat and milked out. If you can get a bunch of it out, then you can inject her with the mastitis medicine,  If you can't get any out it will ruin that side of the udder and that mammary gland will no longer work. 

Since she is an older nanny that isn't being bred any more, I guess it wont matter if the mamary gland is ruined.

He felt if it was is a tumor the heat area and the swelling would fell more localized, compared to mastitis felling more through-out the mamary gland. 

How is she doing today?


----------



## doxiemoxie (Jun 7, 2011)

Thank you, 20kids, for asking for me!  Everyone, thanks for your feedback.

I washed and massaged the udder/teat and was able to express about a 1/2 cup of clear (!) fluid; no odor, no color, no chunky stuff, and no discomfort to my goat.  After she was stripped I then infused her with mastitis dry cow tx.  

Her udder never got hard or super warm and she is still behaving normal.  She munched grain during the treatment without so much as a flinch. 

Obviously I'll have to see what results over the next couple weeks but I feel relieved right now.  Its hard when they present something atypical and they can go downhill so suddenly.


----------

